
Jennifer Lawrence and Other Celebs Hacked as Nude Images Circulate on the Web - esolyt
http://mashable.com/2014/08/31/celebrity-nude-photo-hack/
======
crocowhile
Can we talk about the technological implications of this event? I feel they
are going to be huge. Most are blaming iCloud (a week before the iphone6
release btw) but it seems unlikely that those came all from the same cloud
considering that some selfies appear to have been taken with android phones
and some are reported to be years old. Could this be a NSA gone rogue?

~~~
georgemcbay
There's another story listed in HN "new" linking to this (though it appears to
be falling off the front page of "new"):

[https://github.com/hackappcom/ibrute](https://github.com/hackappcom/ibrute)

Possibly related? Seems possible hackers are brute forcing Apple ID passwords
for known celeb emails to get to their photo stream using this assuming:

#1) the source really is iCloud (which I've heard people say though I don't
know where that's coming from) and

#2) this ibrute thing really works (I don't have an Apple ID to test it
against nor any interest in hacking accounts, so I have no idea if that's
legit).

If #1 and #2 are legit and this is the source, then Apple is going to have a
lot of egg on their face because not only would this be a horrible security
oversight but the public impact of it due to celeb nudie involvement would be
much bigger than your average nebulous security-leak notification.

